# pictures of my bow



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

Boy that storm sure is a nice bow, huh? I wonder where you could have gotten something so nice for a first bow ( ahem ) lol. I hope you get a deer with it this year. Ready to go blast some Dove?


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

i need to buy a new compund bow kinda like yours, i have an old bear that i dont use anymore, i started shooting a horton cross bow but its just not as fun. very nice bow you have there how much do you think you have in that hole set up?


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

i have over $1,000 in the set up


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

bowhunter9017 said:


> i have over $1,000 in the set up


I hope you're kidding.


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

yes i do i am not kidding


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

What set up are you running? (Site,rest,arrows,vanes)


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

i am shooting a storm f-26($700) with viper sites ($120) and a tru ball release($100) and NAP Quicktune 3000 Arrow Rest($60) and i am getting the new rage broadheads($35) and i have 3 carbon express terminator lites arrows($6 each) right now but i am getting some new ones


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

I have a $100 used horton crossbow that I taken a deer with for the past 20 years. Would you like to see a picture of it? JONZUN


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

FishPro- that is pretty expensive for a bow... I bought mine 2 years ago and paid $360 for the bow.... I got a reflex buckskin and love it.... looks just like hoyts bows being that it is their sister company.... the thing shoots awesome!and tiny! and is so comfortable in my hand! you can find a really good bow for half the price of that kind of bow! nice bow by the way!


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

no i bought if off my brother (xl506) for $150 lol so i thnk it is a good deal and i would love to see pictures of ur bow jonzun


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

That storm is a hell of a bow. When I got the bow ( it was new in 05' ) I paid 575$ for JUST the bow, then I dropped about another 300 or so in Sights, Rest, Dampeners, release, etc. And, I bought 6 Easton Axxis Slim ST with the HIT technology, and I bought 6 Vapor Carbons ( Which I found I liked the Eastons better ). I was shooting Thunderhead 100gr fixed broadheads, untill I got lazy and didnt feel like doing much tuning with the fixed broads over the Fieldpoints, so I switched to Scorpion XP ( Mechs ) for they fly about the same as a field point of equal weight. If you have the time to tune it with fixed broadheads, then I say go with fixed ( Thunderhead 100s )


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

i need to take the yellow sight and make my 10 yard sight


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

You don't need a 10yrd pin... start at 20 ( like its set at now )


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

jiggin'fool said:


> FishPro- that is pretty expensive for a bow... I bought mine 2 years ago and paid $360 for the bow.... I got a reflex buckskin and love it.... looks just like hoyts bows being that it is their sister company.... the thing shoots awesome!and tiny! and is so comfortable in my hand! you can find a really good bow for half the price of that kind of bow! nice bow by the way!


Oh, I know all about what bows cost, I've been though around 10 of them in the last 3 years. All I was saying when I said I hope he was kidding was, that bow new is around $560. That sight is around $80, and that release is about $65-$70. I wasn't being mean in any way. You're right about the Reflex line, I shoot BowTech and if I wasn't I'd be shooting a Hoyt, they do make a great bow.


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

o i didnt take as u being rude man lol


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

there are so many good bows out there! just how much are you willing to spend! what i think matters more is how comfortable you are with bow! that is why I like mine so much! feels like it was made just for me! Can't wait to get int that treestand!


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

no i bought of my brother for $150 and it feels good in my hand and thanks for the consern man i appriciate it


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I think the newest trend is "Look how much I spent on my bow" instead of "Look at the groups I make at 25 yards" 
I had $1800 in my SQ2 and it did not kill the deer any different than my $100 bow. Hell I shot 2 Does last year with just a recurve,no fancy sites and no release. I got $125 in the rig. A $1000 bow is only as good as the guy (or gal) that is holding it.!%


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

anyone selling and carbon fiber arrows


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

What is your DW and DL? I got some extra carbons. Why don't you take the 50 bucks you posted up that you had for arrows and buy you a doz from BPS?


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

i didnt get it i was mad and my dw is 65lb and i need 31" arrows i might go to gander mountain tomarrow and get some with the $20 i have


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

bowhunter9017 said:


> o i didnt take as u being rude man lol


I hope not.


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

hey big i mean my dw is 65 and my arrow lenght is 29 inches sorry about that


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I think I have 4 or 5 carbons that should work for you if you want them.


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

i would but i dont have any money right now i need it for gas sorry man


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Pm me with your address, I'll send you an early X-mas present!%


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

Big Chessie, youre a hell of a guy. Want my wife? LOL


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

thank u man so much man u r such a nice guy man i realy appriciate it we sould go hunting some time


----------

